# Ship in bottle



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

Based on the Cutty Sark. I made Chirenna for a mate a mate at work. The name is Rich and Anne spelt backwards. The bottle is a 700ml Jack Daniel's


----------



## voyagerx1 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Ship in a Bottle*



kaybee said:


> Based on the Cutty Sark. I made Chirenna for a mate a mate at work. The name is Rich and Anne spelt backwards. The bottle is a 700ml Jack Daniel's


Very nice work like seeing this detail in such a miniture form but just one small detail... shouldn't that read Hcirenna???


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

I asked under the photo if you had made it yourself, I see here that you did. Excellent work (Applause)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

KB excellent model, thanks for showing us.


----------



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

*Chiranne*



voyagerx1 said:


> Very nice work like seeing this detail in such a miniture form but just one small detail... shouldn't that read Hcirenna???


Hi.
Yeah, well spotted!!! Never really noticed that to tell you the truth but thats how my mate's wife wanted it spelling as it was her idea.
Glad you liked her anyway, I'm going to post some more later.

Cheers.

Kevin.


----------



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

*Ship in a bottle no 2*

I made this Brigantine for a couple at work to celebrate their daughter's birth.
The signal flags reads down 12/12/06, ( I hope) Jessica's birthday. I made one for their first child but I didn't have a digital camera then. They have just had another child and they have would like one for him as well.
This time the bottle is a 300ml Jack Daniel's.


----------



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

Four masted Barque. In a Hague whisky bottle.


----------



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

I made Lou as a suprise for our friends, named after Lou of course, the flags spell Roy. Again in a 700ml Jack Daniel's.

By the way, I don't drink Jack Daniel's, honest, I can't stand the stuff. It's just that I don't have to make a stand. honest.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

I like the turks head you do at the neck of the bottle, just finishes it off.


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Beautiful work. If you care to send me some full whisky bottles I would happily empty them ready for your next item. I find the larger bottles are better.
Incidently I visited Jack Daniels distillery a few years ago, amazingly it is in a 'dry' county so no samples. Even stranger when I tried to buy a miniature as a souvenier they said "No, as it's a dry county you can only buy full size bottles". So that's how I bought a genuine 'from the distillery' JD.
Ian


----------



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

Ian6 said:


> Beautiful work. If you care to send me some full whisky bottles I would happily empty them ready for your next item. I find the larger bottles are better.
> Incidently I visited Jack Daniels distillery a few years ago, amazingly it is in a 'dry' county so no samples. Even stranger when I tried to buy a miniature as a souvenier they said "No, as it's a dry county you can only buy full size bottles". So that's how I bought a genuine 'from the distillery' JD.
> Ian


Ha ha, If I get any full bottles I'll gladly send them to you. Why am I not suprised that you prefer the large ones lol.
Anyway, seeing as you mentioned minature's here's two I made earlier. At the time I just thought I'd try them to see if I could put em in a small bottle
but I think they are the wrong type of ship to put in a small one, I'll try a 2 or 3 masted fore-and-aft schooner, I think they would look much better.
Pleased you like the ships.


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Very nice work KB does take time and patience and a lot of skill.

GWB


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

*bottlsh*

Hi ,Hic, I put bottles in shipsh. Ronnie


----------



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

I made this model of an East Indiaman for a Polish girl who I worked with; she wanted it as present for her fiancé to celebrate their wedding. The flags read down, 07/07/07 the date they got married. The flag on the main mast is of course the Polish flag.
Dałeś mi Radość pronounced Dawesh me RRRadoshch with a Scottish trilled r. translated means “You give me Happiness”.
The bulbs are 300 watt. And as you can imagine very delicate
I don’t make any more of these, partly because I have no stands left; I had them made;
And partly there is too much worry in case the bulbs break.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Kaybee, I hope you had some friends over to drink the Jack Daniels.


----------



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

I made Sue Dave, a 3 masted Barque, for a girl at work who wanted it for a Christmas present for her parents. Incidentally, the girl Jane is the auntie of Jessica F; there is quite a large fleet in her family now, which is nice. 
I experimented with the blue back ground (or should that be backsea) to give the ships a nautical ambiance. But I’m not too happy with it and stopped using it.


----------



## shipinbottle (Nov 30, 2009)

I am very wonder how you can do this ship in bottle? I see it is very hard to make an "ocean" with this style


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

I've just had another look at the 'thumbnails' in the first post of this thread. I hadn't noticed before that the 3rd bottle has a second ship in it's neck - very clever.


----------



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi there.

Just thought I'd show you my latest project. This is my first model I made for my sister way back in 1973 when I was on the Rio Cobre. As you can see she ended up in quite a state. (the ship not my sister) I suppose it's because I didn't seal the bottle properly as I do now. I've told her if it ends up as bad in the next 37 year's she can get somebody else to restore her 'cos I'm fed up doing it.(Jester) 

Kev.


----------



## Shipace5 (Apr 20, 2010)

Great yob about ship models in bottle.
How put ship models in pottle, It is amazig.


----------

